# Sinn Sitzkiepe



## fischbär (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

diese Sitzkiepen sind ja anscheinend ein Ding. Allerdings ist mir nicht wirklich klar, was die eigentlich bringen. Ist ein Stuhl und Rutenhalter nicht irgendwie einfacher und leichter?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Ich denke das betrifft vor allem Wettangler mit den ganzen Kiepen und Plattformen.

Die alles am Platz haben müssen, schnell sein müssen etc..

Für Otto-Normalangler wirds viele Lösungen geben, von Stuhl-Rutenhalter wie vor Dir genannt bis zu aufm Angelkasten sitzen und Astgabel..

Das Schöne:
Jeder wie er will, und es gibt für jeden was..


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Stühle sind wohl leichter und vielleicht auch bequemer, aber wenn du wirklich echtes Feedern, Stippen, oder Posenfischen im Matchstil betreibst, dann ist das alles andere, als ein gemütlicher Ansitz. Das ist Aktivität pur. 

Und genau da ist man auf einer guten Kiepe viel besser positioniert und kann schneller und kontrollierter agieren. Die aufrechte und übersichtliche Position bekommst du mit einem Stuhl nie so hin, wie auf einer guten Kiepe, am besten natürlich mit Fußpodest und den nötigen Anbauteilen.

Vergleiche es mit einer Sitzgelegenheit am Arbeitsplatz und deinem Fernsehsessel. Und vor allen Dingen - vergleiche es mal selbst, dann merkst du den Unterschied wirklich!


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Den Ausschlag welche Sitzgelegenheit gibt die Aktivität. Einen Aalansitz über die Nacht möchte ich sicher nicht auf einer Kiepe verbringen, auch nicht wenn der Sitz eine Lehne hat. Umgekehrt ist echtes Feedern auf einem Stuhl auch ziemlich suboptimal.

Mann hat ja auch nicht nur ein Paar Schuhe!


----------



## fischbär (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Hmm also ich stehe beim Feedern meist und setze mich hin wenn sie Fische einmal da sind. Muss ich wohl mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Habe auch noch ne Sitzkiepe von damals und genau die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Der Sinn..Für mich nicht vorhanden. War damals irgendwie in Mode. Werde meine bald gegen eine schöne Tasche eintauschen. Die kann alles genauso gut und ist dabei felxibler, handlicher, leichter. Nur halt keine Sitzmöglichkeit, die ich bei meiner Kiepe eh fast nie genutzt habe, weil ohne Lehne auf Dauer kannste knicken.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Die Sitzkisten alter Art, ohne verstellbare Beine, kannst du auch nicht mit einer modernen Kiepe vergleichen. Die sind ja mehr wie Eimer mit Deckel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Mag sein, war 14 und mehr war damals nicht drinne .

 Die richtigen Stipper haben ja son ganzes Plateau mit Kiepe und allem Schnick Schnack


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Sitzkisten alter Art, ohne verstellbare Beine, kannst du auch nicht mit einer modernen Kiepe vergleichen. Die sind ja mehr wie Eimer mit Deckel.



Stimmt habe auch noch so ein altes Ding. Habe es seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Vor allem an böschungen  du diese kiepen nicht richtig hinstellen


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> mehr war damals nicht drinne .





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stimmt habe auch noch so ein altes Ding. Habe es seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Vor allem an böschungen  du diese kiepen nicht richtig hinstellen



Zu den Zeiten der honiggelben Teleskopruten waren sie ein absolutes Must Have ... bei mir steht natürlich auch so ein Andenken an diese Zeit und ab und zu darf sie mich auch noch an einen Weiher begleiten.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Unschätzbarer Vorteil zu den schon genannten ist für mich das ich überall damit sitzen kann. 
Sei es Packwerk oder auch schon mal direkt im Wasser.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Gute Sitzmöglichkeit, alles in schneller Griffreichweite, gute Ordnung. Kaum ewiges Gefummel nach Ködern und dergleichen. Ausbaubar und flexibel. Nicht schwerer wie ein Stuhl.

Ermöglicht eine saubere Rutenablage, wo mit Banksticks nur Probleme bestehen. Für mich eine netter Erfindung, aber kein Muss.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Also, ich werde mir in diesem Jahr eine Kiepe kaufen zum Bootangeln!!! Die stelle ich mir dann quer über die Mittelsitzbank im ANKA und die ist dann auch auf meine Beinlänge eingestellt. Denn ein Stuhl oder so  oder gar nur die Mittelsitzbank ist nach etwa zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden für mich nur noch unbequem und Schmerzhaft. Dann gebe ich lieber die 400 Euro für eine Rive aus und habe dazu auch noch alles unter meinem Arsch dabei, was ich so an Kleinkram brauche und ich muss nicht noch eine Tasche oder einen Angelkasten mitschleppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Man wird ja aber auch immobiler - schnell den Platz wechseln machste da eher weniger..


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gute Sitzmöglichkeit, alles in schneller Griffreichweite, gute Ordnung. Kaum ewiges Gefummel nach Ködern und dergleichen. Ausbaubar und flexibel. Nicht schwerer wie ein Stuhl.
> 
> Ermöglicht eine saubere Rutenablage, wo mit Banksticks nur Probleme bestehen. Für mich eine netter Erfindung, aber kein Muss.



Und viele muss man nicht mal mehr schleppen, nein, 
die kann man dank Rädern einfach hinter sich herziehen oder schieben. 
Man kann auch Futtereimer etc gleich mit drauf packen :m


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

Auf meinem Anka wechsle ich eher selten den Platz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und viele muss man nicht mal mehr schleppen, nein,
> die kann man dank Rädern einfach hinter sich herziehen oder schieben.
> Man kann auch Futtereimer etc gleich mit drauf packen :m



Ich hab die Easy Box von Browning, da passt alles was ich brauche unten rein. Die Feederbox oben drauf und schon ists fertig. Ich kann damit auch sofort den Platz wechseln. Mache ich aber selten, ich sitze das gern aus.

Feederarm hab ich war auch, aber so wirklich nötig ist das Ding nur wo Steine sind und der Bankstick nicht in den Boden passt. Zum Hegefischen ging der Arm dann im Hafen futsch (Gewinde fiel reinfach mal raus) und dann stehste doof da.

Ansonsten ist Kiepe ja oder nein vollkommen Banane. Aber wenn es ernst wird.  Kiepe>Stuhl


----------



## MS aus G (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=230884&stc=1&d=1426698418

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was für ein Ufer man vorfindet/beangelt!!!

Da ich hier an der Weser keine steilen Abschnitte habe, möchte ich die Kiepe nicht missen!!! Das gute Stück ist mittlerweile so an die 25 Jahre alt und tut immer noch super ihren Dienst!!! Da meine Angelzeit aber sehr begrenzt ist (max. 3-4h) kann ich über Langzeittests nicht viel sagen!!! Eine ganze Nacht/Tag möchte ich dann vielleicht auch nicht auf der Kiepe sitzen!?! Aber für meine Angelzeit ist sie völlig ausreichend und man ist auch mobil, da es kein Klotz ist und man trotzdem eigentlich alles unterkriegt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Tricast (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Sinn Sitzkiepe*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Unschätzbarer Vorteil zu den schon genannten ist für mich das ich überall damit sitzen kann.
> Sei es Packwerk oder auch schon mal direkt im Wasser.



Ein weiterer Vorteil bei den Kiepen mit Fußpodest: Du kannst aufstehen ohne Angst haben zu müssen dir die Haxen zu brechen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2018)

So. Den Trööt mal wieder ausgegraben. Die habe ich mir gerade gekauft. Noch etwas gerödel ran und ein Transportsystem dabei und Fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Dezember 2018)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316772
> 
> So. Den Trööt mal wieder ausgegraben. Die habe ich mir gerade gekauft. Noch etwas gerödel ran und ein Transportsystem dabei und Fertig ist die Laube.


Cool...supi 

.....bin auch gerade in überlegungen mir einen sitz auf meine kiepe zu besorgen, weil ich auch nicht mehr lange ohne rückenlehne sitzen kann. bin deshalb die letzten 2 jahre immer mit karpfenstuhl am angeln

auf jedenfall ist intensives feedern nur von einer kiepe aus möglich...im normelen stuhl kannst du nicht so schnell reagieren wenn ein biss kommt (meine erfahrung)


----------



## Tricast (2. Dezember 2018)

Da haste Dir aber eine schicke Rive Kiepe gekauft.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2018)

Hoffe doch. Noch ein wenig dran basteln.


----------



## Ukel (2. Dezember 2018)

Mit Deichsel für die Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2018)

Ist ein bedenkenswerter Vorschlag. Das Teil nimmt richtig Platz weg im Kofferraum.


----------



## Ukel (3. Dezember 2018)

Mein Vorschlag deswegen, weil die Kiepe auf dem Bild direkt so positioniert ist. Ansonsten sind die meisten Kiepen heute ziemlich sperrig geworden, die nehmen viel Platz weg. Ich selber habe immer noch meine alte Rive-Kiepe, etwas in die Jahre gekommen mit ein paar Dellen, aber dafür mit Charakter. Die Kollegen machen auch schon mal einen Spruch dazu, aber der Austausch gegen ein neueres Modell ist kläglich gescheitert. Groß, modern, alles ganz toll, aber deutlich weniger Stauraum, sperrig, ergo wieder zurückgekehrt zur alten Madame, die mich nun schon seit etwa 20 Jahren begleitet und weiter treu ihren Dienst versieht.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Dezember 2018)

Ja der Transport bereitet mir im Auto noch ein wenig Kopfweh. Ich fahre ja keinen Kombi oder Hundefänger. Fpr die Vereinsangeln reicht mir ein großer Handwagen.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich bin immer heilfroh wenn die Kiepe und der ganze Krempel aus dem Keller im Auto verstaut ist. Im Kombi passt alles bequem rein und mit dem Transportsystem kommt man ganz easy an den Angelplatz. Am Rhein wo ich oft Angel sind es gern mal 500+ Meter. 
Das angeln ist dann ein Traum. Alles griffbereit zur Hand. Ich möchte das Teil nicht mehr missen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag deswegen, weil die Kiepe auf dem Bild direkt so positioniert ist. Ansonsten sind die meisten Kiepen heute ziemlich sperrig geworden, die nehmen viel Platz weg. Ich selber habe immer noch meine alte Rive-Kiepe, etwas in die Jahre gekommen mit ein paar Dellen, aber dafür mit Charakter. Die Kollegen machen auch schon mal einen Spruch dazu, aber der Austausch gegen ein neueres Modell ist kläglich gescheitert. Groß, modern, alles ganz toll, aber deutlich weniger Stauraum, sperrig, ergo wieder zurückgekehrt zur alten Madame, die mich nun schon seit etwa 20 Jahren begleitet und weiter treu ihren Dienst versieht.



Ich bin auch der Meinung, das eine Kiepe funktionell ihren Sinn erfüllen muss. Bei vielen Anglern steht eher die Eitelkeit im Vordergrund. Es gibt Raumstationen mit Stauraum, wo mehr reinpasst als ich in 10 Jahren an Material verbrauche. Selbige Diskussion hast du um ein Fußpodest auch. Wozu braucht man es? Die meisten Angler schleppen es, weils gut aussieht. Rein von der Funktion her aber absolut nachrangig, wenn du nicht auf Packwerk sitzt.

Selbiges wie der Feederarm. Ein Bankstick mit Auflage ist das Gleiche. Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Nur wenn du ihn nicht in den Boden bekommst oder das Ufer gleich auf 2 Meter abwärts geht macht er Sinn. Für mich hat eine Kiepe nur einen Sinn:

Anbau von Tisch/Box und mobiler Angelkoffer. Mehr nicht. Wozu brauche ich den Rest an einem kleinen Fluss, See oder Teich? In England geht der Trend von "single venue" Anglern auch zu Kiepen ohne Fußpodest. Wozu brauchst eines auf einem Steg aus Holz????!?!?!


----------



## LuckyDuke (17. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, das eine Kiepe funktionell ihren Sinn erfüllen muss. Bei vielen Anglern steht eher die Eitelkeit im Vordergrund. Es gibt Raumstationen mit Stauraum, wo mehr reinpasst als ich in 10 Jahren an Material verbrauche. Selbige Diskussion hast du um ein Fußpodest auch. Wozu braucht man es? Die meisten Angler schleppen es, weils gut aussieht. Rein von der Funktion her aber absolut nachrangig, wenn du nicht auf Packwerk sitzt.
> 
> Selbiges wie der Feederarm. Ein Bankstick mit Auflage ist das Gleiche. Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Nur wenn du ihn nicht in den Boden bekommst oder das Ufer gleich auf 2 Meter abwärts geht macht er Sinn. Für mich hat eine Kiepe nur einen Sinn:
> 
> Anbau von Tisch/Box und mobiler Angelkoffer. Mehr nicht. Wozu brauche ich den Rest an einem kleinen Fluss, See oder Teich? In England geht der Trend von "single venue" Anglern auch zu Kiepen ohne Fußpodest. Wozu brauchst eines auf einem Steg aus Holz????!?!?!



Gerade auf einem Steg aus Holz macht ein Fusspodest doch Sinn. Dort befestigst Du Deinen Feederarm. Oder steckst Du etwa deinen hochgelobten Bankstick in einen Holzsteg? 
Man sollte nichts verurteilen, nur weil man es selber nicht nutzt. Jeder halbwegs erfahrene Feederangler (oder auch Stipper) mit Sitzkiepe inkl Fusspodest wird Dir selbiges empfehlen. Klar sind wir alle auch mit Bankstick und Stuhl angefangen, aber etwas besseres als eine anständige Sitzkiepe mit Anbauteilen gibt es meines Erachtens nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

LuckyDuke schrieb:


> Gerade auf einem Steg aus Holz macht ein Fusspodest doch Sinn. Dort befestigst Du Deinen Feederarm. Oder steckst Du etwa deinen hochgelobten Bankstick in einen Holzsteg?
> Man sollte nichts verurteilen, nur weil man es selber nicht nutzt. Jeder halbwegs erfahrene Feederangler (oder auch Stipper) mit Sitzkiepe inkl Fusspodest wird Dir selbiges empfehlen. Klar sind wir alle auch mit Bankstick und Stuhl angefangen, aber etwas besseres als eine anständige Sitzkiepe mit Anbauteilen gibt es meines Erachtens nicht.



Erstens besitze ich eine Kiepe, zweites gibt es einen Outrigger, drittens legen die Angler in UK ihre Ruten auch auf dem Setzkescher am Steg befestigt ab oder bauen den Feederarm einfach direkt an der Kiepe an. Es gibt XXXX Möglichkeiten. Und jeder halbwegs erfahrene Feederangler fragt mich die Woche 5x nach Tipps, da bedarf es keine Schulungen für "wie man richtig sitzt" sondern "wie man richtig fängt".

Im Übrigen ist ein Fußpodest ein Anbauteil für die Kiepe. Beste Grüße.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

Ich frage mich woher man diesen Quatsch hat: "Bei *vielen* Anglern steht eher die Eitelkeit im Vordergrund"
Viele Angler nehmen die Sitzkiepe weil diese einfach praktisch und auch kompakt ist.
Ob man diese ständig an seinem "Hausgewässer" mit einfacher Uferstruktur einsetzen muss ist etwas anderes.
Die Sitzkiepe lässt sich aber fast überall einsetzen.
Hat nicht mit Eitelkeit zu tun. 
Mancher schätzt halt auch das "integrierte" Transportsystem und nicht jeder hat x verschiedene Sitzmöglichkeiten fürs Angeln im Keller stehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich woher man diesen Quatsch hat: "Bei *vielen* Anglern steht eher die Eitelkeit im Vordergrund"
> Viele Angler nehmen die Sitzkiepe weil diese einfach praktisch und auch kompakt ist.
> Ob man diese ständig an seinem "Hausgewässer" mit einfacher Uferstruktur einsetzen muss ist etwas anderes.
> Die Sitzkiepe lässt sich aber fast überall einsetzen.
> ...



Die Sitzkiepen für Wettkämpfe sind nicht Kompakt. Ohne externes Transportsystem kriegst du nichts weg und obendrein wird sogar eher ne Plattform genuztz, als das Fußpodest auf Packwerk. Jede Woche kaufen Menschen große Raumstationen, um sie dann zu verkaufen, weil der Aufwand gegenüber dem Erlebnis/Ergebnis nicht gegeben ist.

Die Hersteller bringen deswegen andere Lösungen momentan auf den Markt und in UK gibt es ebenso einen Wandel, der zu beobachten ist. Und wenn du glaubst das selbige Menschen, die Autos als Statussymbole nutzen, es bei ihren Untersätzen am Wasser nicht tun, ist das deine Einstellung. Im Regelfall steht die Außenwirkung nämlich oft über dem tatsächlichen Sinn. Ich denke mit über 150 Wettkämpfen kann ich das schon ein bisschen beurteilen.

Ein Feederstuhl ist das Selbe in Grün. Gibt keinen unterschied zur Kiepe, ist für Kopfruten nur sehr ungeeignet. Ansonsten ist das Thema Kiepe nach wie vor für mich überbewertet. Weder fängst du mehr, noch ist der Komfort höher. Du kannst einen simplen Tisch neben einen Stuhl stellen mit Bankstick und es ist das Gleiche!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

Wow, 150 Wettkämpfe. Hut ab.

Ich erblasse vor Ehrfurcht.


Dir ist ja schon klar, dass Du ein wenig blödsinn schreibst oder?

Falls nicht, warum sitzen dann alle Angler bei einer WM auf einer Sitzkiepe und nicht mit einem simplen Tisch und Stuhl am Gewässer?
Jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit weil die Sponsoren...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wow, 150 Wettkämpfe. Hut ab.
> 
> Ich erblasse vor Ehrfurcht.
> 
> ...



Die Frage war "Sinn" und rein funktioneller Natur. Du zitierst Veranstaltungen, wo du dich erstmal Qualifizieren musst. Du kannst mit Stuhl jederzeit antreten, glaubst du eine Kiepe ist Voraussetzung? Dort präsentieren Teamangler ihre Firmen oder den Sponsor, natürlich stehen dort deren Produkte am Wasser.

Es gibt sehr große Veranstaltungen, wo Stipper, Speedfischer, Matchfischer, Boloangler nicht deinen erwähnten "geglaubten" Standard erfüllen. Können>Kiepe

Trenne einfach den funktionellen Aspekt von der persönlichen Vorliebe und sei nicht naiv, das ein Fisch es interessiert, worauf du sitzt........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

Also für die DM muss sich keiner Qualifizieren. Und für viele andere Angeln zum Beispiel von Zammataro muss sich auch keiner Qualifizieren. Sicherlich sind Kiepen keine Pflicht. 
(Man kann sich auch auf den Boden setzen, macht aber auch keiner)
Aber auch da sitzt keiner mit Stuhl und simplen Tisch.

Auch auf vielen anderen Veranstaltungen zum Beispiel in den Niederlanden oder Belgien sitzt keiner auf einen Stuhl mit simplen Tisch.
Alles Kiepen   je nach Bedingungen vor Ort kombiniert mit einer Plattform

Du sprichst also von Deinen vor Ort Veranstaltungen auf denen Du mit dem Fahrrad hinfährst?
Also sorry...auf den internen Vereins- Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Kind und Kegel?
Wo Opa Hans kein Bock auf eine Kiepe hat?

Sitzkiepen wurden schon lange vor der grossen Vermarktung durch private  Angler gefertigt und eingesetzt.
Auf Grund ihrer praktischen Zweckmäßigkeit wurden diese dann optimiert und die grossen Marken haben darin ihr Geschäftsfeld entdeckt und diese weiter optimiert.
Welche somit auch der breiten Masse zugänglich wurden.
Nicht aus Eitelkeit sondern aus praktischen Zwecken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Also für die DM muss sich keiner Qualifizieren.
> Und auch da sitzt keiner mit Stuhl und simplen Tisch.
> 
> Auch auf vielen anderen Veranstaltungen zum Beispiel in den Niederlanden sitzt keiner auf einen Stuhl mit simplen Tisch.
> ...



Mal davon ab, das du mehr ins persönliche dich orientierst, ist der Rest sachlich falsch. Da kann NICHT jeder aufschlagen, wie es ihm beliebt. Das wird dann über die Veranstaltungen über die Länder gehandhabt. Dazu gibt es nicht EINE deutsche Meisterschaft, sondern verschiedene.

Im Übrigen ist es unerheblich, ob der Opa Hans heißt oder Gustav. Der hatte die Schlepperei vielleicht 40 Jahre am Stück und kapiert nun, das es seine Angelei mehr im Wasser stattfindet. Die Niederländer angeln also auch alle mit Kiepen auf Cups? Träum weiter! Das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man nur die Berichte im Netz studiert, aber selten am Geschehen teilnimmt.

Sitzkiepen sind nach wie vor KÄSTEN zum SITZEN, mit dem SINN sich im Wasser platzieren zu können, wenn Beispielsweise ein geloster Platz dir Bäume im Rücken beschert oder du Beton vor den Füßen hast. Es hat NICHTS mit KÖNNEN zu tun. Es ist Organisation, nicht einmal Komfort.

Wenn du glaubst, das es den Tagesfang beeinflusst, dann leite ich frech ab, das bei deinen Veranstaltungen neben dem 25 Jährigen Kevin die 10 Plötzen in 4 Stunden eine krönende Leistung sein müssen.


E: Kinder beim Hegeangeln sind im Übrigen etwas tolles, deine Grundeinstellung lässt tief blicken. Genau diese Eitelkeit meinte ich.


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Januar 2019)

An einer Steinpackung gibt es nicht besseres wie eine Kiepe *mit* Fußpodest *oder* Plattform mit Kiepe.

Kiepe hat für mich beim Feedern noch einen weiter sehr großen Vorteil..... ich kann von einer Kiepe viel viel besser/genauer mein Ziel anwerfen als wenn ich auf einen (Karpfen)Stuhl gemütlich sitze/hänge.....dein Kreuz ist beim Wurf gerade und du kannst das Ziel viel besser anpeilen.

Kiepe mit Fußpodest ist ein *muss*, wenn du mit der Kopfrute angeln willst, denn an den vorderen Beinen des Podestes kommt die Frontbar für die Rutenablage


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> An einer Steinpackung gibt es nicht besseres wie eine Kiepe *mit* Fußpodest *oder* Plattform mit Kiepe.
> 
> Kiepe hat für mich beim Feedern noch einen weiter sehr großen Vorteil..... ich kann von einer Kiepe viel viel besser/genauer mein Ziel anwerfen als wenn ich auf einen (Karpfen)Stuhl gemütlich sitze/hänge.....dein Kreuz ist beim Wurf gerade und du kannst das Ziel viel besser anpeilen.
> 
> Kiepe mit Fußpodest ist ein *muss*, wenn du mit der Kopfrute angeln willst, denn an den vorderen Beinen des Podestes kommt die Frontbar für die Rutenablage



Empfehle ich dieses Video. Es ist nach wie vor *kein muss*....


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Januar 2019)

was ist denn hier los.....immer schön locker bleiben määdels....das kriegen wir doch auf der schachlichen ebene hin oder?


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

Ich würde es mich nicht trauen in Uk Nl France Italy..... "wo ich öfters bin" mit Stuhl und tisch anzutreten,man wäre wohl das Gespräch schlecht hin.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> was ist denn hier los.....immer schön locker bleiben määdels....das kriegen wir doch auf der schachlichen ebene hin oder?



Es ist Locker. Aber ein Blick Abseits und manchmal auf die Insel reicht doch auch. Der heilige Gral sind Kiepen nunmal nicht. Sie werden häufig genutzt, weil du um das Los nicht weist. Ansonsten ist es unerheblich. Für Freizeitangler ohne Wettkampf erst recht. Ich gebe einfach 3 Beispiele und dann würde ich gerne Wissen, weshalb ein Fußpodest Sinn machen soll.

In keinster Weise entsteht ein Nachteil, untechnisches Angeln oder andere Probleme. Ich bin einfach nur neugierig auf die Antworten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ich würde es mich nicht trauen in Uk Nl France Italy..... "wo ich öfters bin" mit Stuhl und tisch anzutreten,man wäre wohl das Gespräch schlecht hin.......



Jup, Eitelkeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

Also wenn ich von Sitzkiepen spreche, dann spreche ich von den modernen Teilen mit oder auch ohne Fusspodest und verstellbaren Füßen und nicht von den alten Holzkisten mit oder ohne Alu- Verkleidung.
Denn dann kannst Du Dich auch auf einen Melkschemel setzen.

Von Können spricht hier auch keiner.
Komfort ist relativ.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

FF 

von müssen spricht hier keiner.

Auch dieser Typ im Video sitzt auf einer Kiepe.
Kein Stuhl mit Tisch.


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Empfehle ich dieses Video. Es ist nach wie vor *kein muss*....


mit* muss* meine ich nicht die Verpflichtung....vielleicht anders ausgedrückt....wenn ich mit der Kopfrute 13m lang 5-6 Stunden angeln soll ....dann geht bei mir gar nix mehr...Kreuz, Bein , Arm...alles macht aua......das liegt aber nicht unbedingt daran das ich schon ein alter Sack bin. Ich glaube das ich über Stunden einfach konzentrierter Angeln kann wenn sich der Köper nicht permanent durch halten der Kopfrute anstrengen muss....ich leg sie einfach auf die Frontbar ab.....*Meine Meinung*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ich würde es mich nicht trauen in Uk Nl France Italy..... "wo ich öfters bin" mit Stuhl und tisch anzutreten,man wäre wohl das Gespräch schlecht hin.......



Keine Frage des trauens. 
Es ist einfach unpraktisch.

Tisch, Stuhl, Gerätekiste, Köderkiste, evtl. noch einen Bollerwagen...
Hinzu kommt die Problematik mit der Uferbeschaffenheit


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jup, Eitelkeit. Vor allem wenn du mehr Fängst wie Teamangler von Sensas mit der Stippe und Milchbrötchen auf dem Klapphocker. Insofern hat das mit Sinn auch nichts zu tun.



 Eitel.....

Ne bestimmt nicht,wie du sicher weißt habe ich schon einige Wettkämpfe (richtige) die letzten 40 Jahre gefischt darunter auch die ganz großen wo viele von träumen.

Es ist ein schnelleres besseres Angeln wenn alles perfekt um mich rum usw.
Klar würde ich auch vom Stuhl aus fangen,aber viele bisse nicht verwerten können,Drillverhalten,höhe des Auges zur Pose,Anhiebspunkte,Bahnenlänge,Ablegen  usw usw usw.

Dem Fisch ist es egal,mir aber nicht,weil wenn du da oben mit fischt musst du auch mithalten können,der Stuhlangler der mal mit Milchbrötchen gewinnt ist die Ausnahme.

Für jemand der privat nen bischen Stippen geht und nen paar Vereinsangeln bewältigt reicht wohl der Stuhl oder die Mini Kiepe,in der "Oberliga" brauchst du da nicht mehr mit kommen wenn du mithalten willst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> mit* muss* meine ich nicht die Verpflichtung....vielleicht anders ausgedrückt....wenn ich mit der Kopfrute 13m lang 5-6 Stunden angeln soll ....dann geht bei mir gar nix mehr...Kreuz, Bein , Arm...alles macht aua......das liegt aber nicht unbedingt daran das ich schon ein alter Sack bin. Ich glaube das ich über Stunden einfach konzentrierter Angeln kann wenn sich der Köper nicht permanent durch halten der Kopfrute anstrengen muss....ich leg sie einfach auf die Frontbar ab.....*Meine Meinung*



Alles Richtig, ohnehin hast du oft 13 Meter Regel im Maximum. Über das Durchhaltevermögen entscheidet dann auch die eigene Konstitution. Die Jungs bei uns sitzen auch an der Elbe mit Kopfrute, richtig schwere Teile, mitunter ohne Frontbar. Das geht alles, sofern man es kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Für jemand der privat nen bischen Stippen geht und nen paar Vereinsangeln bewältigt reicht wohl der Stuhl oder die Mini Kiepe,in der "Oberliga" brauchst du da nicht mehr mit kommen wenn du mithalten willst.



Die "Oberligat" sitzt auch nicht voll aufgebauten Kiepen im elburger Hafen. In England an den Commercials ist das auch nicht so dramatisch hochgelegt, deswegen ja "single-venue" Kiepen. Da gehe ich nach wie vor nicht mit.

Im übrigen entscheidet die Qualität einer Veranstaltung nicht durch den Namen, sondern der Teilnehmer. Die "Profisektion" fischt eher im Ausland, die Tage sind ohnehin vorbei.


----------



## Ukel (17. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, das du mehr ins persönliche dich orientierst, ist der Rest sachlich falsch. Da kann NICHT jeder aufschlagen, wie es ihm beliebt. Das wird dann über die Veranstaltungen über die Länder gehandhabt. Dazu gibt es nicht EINE deutsche Meisterschaft, sondern verschiedene.


Das stimmt so nun auch wieder nicht, du musst nur im DSAV organisiert sein und schon kannst du dich für jede von denen organisierte DM anmelden, sofern die Kriterien auf dich zutreffen, siehe Beispiele. Wenn du nicht im DSAV organisiert bist, bist du auf die Gnade deines sonstigen Landesverbands angewiesen.
http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Einladung-AT-Länder-2018.pdf
http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Einladung-AT-Raubfisch-2018.pdf
http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/Einladung-Feeder-Team-Einzel-2019.pdf

Dort musst du dich dann qualifizieren, um für internationale Angeln aufgestellt zu werde. Und dies wiederum geschieht nicht nur auf Grund deiner FangErgebnisse, sondern es spielen auch andere Dinge eine Rolle, deine (internationale) Erfahrung, deine Darstellung (Performance), und auch deine Ausrüstung, mit einer Holzkiepe dürfte man sicherlich durchfallen. Daher haben die meisten auch entsprechendes Gerät in Form einer Wagenburg um sich herum aufgebaut.

So und nun entspannt euch wieder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nun auch wieder nicht, du musst nur im DSAV organisiert sein und schon kannst du dich für jede von denen organisierte DM anmelden, sofern die Kriterien auf dich zutreffen, siehe Beispiele. Wenn du nicht im DSAV organisiert bist, bist du auf die Gnade deines sonstigen Landesverbands angewiesen.
> http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Einladung-AT-Länder-2018.pdf
> http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Einladung-AT-Raubfisch-2018.pdf
> http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/Einladung-Feeder-Team-Einzel-2019.pdf
> ...



Das sind doch aber nicht mehr die alten deutschen Meisterschaften im Länderverfahren (bzw. sind das jetzt DASV Veranstaltungen). Es gab ja damals das Kreisfischen etc. über VDSF/DAV, wo du dich erst für die anderen Veranstaltungen (DM) qualifizieren konntest.

Bei der WM gab es Sichtungsfischen, keine Ahnung wie das mit Browning/Sponsorenregelungen nun getroffen wurde, da spielen deine genannten Kriterien wieder eine Rolle.

World Championchips Feedern in Africa sind ja auch noch, wie gestaltet sich das?!


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

Ja in Deutscheland vorbei,in Uk wo meine halbe Verwandschaft wohnt kann ich jede Woche um mehrere tausend € Preisgeld fischen gehen, oder in NL France usw.

Fazit..Du brauchst das nicht und redest es auch seit Jahren hier schlecht ist einigen bekannt,aber ändert nix daran das andere das erheblich anders sehen.

Und deine Uk vergleiche.......warst du schon mal in UK an einem Commerzi...hast du schon mal unter Gabelstablerfahrern die mit Preston arbeiten gefischt? Oder nimmst du das alles nur aus Netz und Videos?

Ich empfehle dir mal nen Wettkampf da drüben mit zu fischen,statt nur aus berichten zu zitieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ja in Deutscheland vorbei,in Uk wo meine halbe Verwandschaft wohnt kann ich jede Woche um mehrere tausend € Preisgeld fischen gehen, oder in NL France usw.
> 
> Fazit..Du brauchst das nicht und redest es auch seit Jahren hier schlecht ist einigen bekannt,aber ändert nix daran das andere das erheblich anders sehen.
> 
> ...



Erstens habe ich NIRGENDS eine Kiepe "schlecht geschrieben" (seit Jahren, was fürn Unfug?), zweitens kannst du einfach englische Foren besuchen und dort schreiben, um die Strömungen des Angelns in England einzufangen. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, das Wettkampfangeln ist mit Sicherheit keine reine "Sitzveranstaltung". Du hast ja geschrieben UK, da gibt es diese Diskussionen nicht, es entscheidet das Gewicht, nicht was du aufbaust. Dieser Sportsgeist fehlt in Deutschland nach wie vor, da brauchst du mir auch nicht mit Floskeln kommen. Ich schreibe Wöchentlich mit Profis und bin Dicht genug dran, um das Einschätzen zu können. Die Welt ist keine Scheibe mehr.

Mein Standpunkt bleibt: Eine Sitzkiepe entscheidet nicht über das Können und Organisation ist nicht Verbunden mit einer runden Alustange als Andockstation für Anbauteile.



gründler schrieb:


> auch die ganz großen wo viele von träumen



Wer träumt davon? Matchangeln stirbt in Deutschland aus und es interessiert sich nur noch ein Bruchteil dafür. Die meisten Veranstaltungen werden nicht mal mehr richtig voll. Schau mal zum Silokanal rüber..... Ausgeträumt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

Das Thema lautet "Sinn Sitzkiepe"

Nicht ob man mehr oder besser fängt.

Die Sitzkiepe (in den verschiedensten Ausführungen) hat aber angeltechnisch gesehen viele Vorteil gegenüber vielen anderen Sitzgelegenheiten.
Sie bringt dir einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Angler welcher mit einem simplen Tisch und Stuhl angelt.
Und dies sollte man akzeptieren.

Das heisst aber nicht, dass der Angler auf der Sitzkiepe mehr Fische fängt.
Das ist noch von vielen anderen Dingen abhängig.

(Auf Deinen Fotos sehe ich auch keinen simplen Tisch und Stuhl. Sondern eine Sitzmöglichkeit mit verstellbaren Füssen, Schlammfüße und angeschraubten Zubehör)


----------



## Tricast (17. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe das hier nicht:  Mit Kiepe, ohne Kiepe dafür aber mit Fußpodest, mit und ohne Anbauteile. Kann mich mal einer aufklären, ich bin schon etwas älter und nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden? Oder ist das hier eine Diskussion nur für eingeweihte?

Gruß aus Hoope
Heinz


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das Thema lautet "Sinn Sitzkiepe"
> 
> Nicht ob man mehr oder besser fängt.
> 
> ...



Du, ich gebe dir doch recht, wir schreiben (ich war ungenau) aneinander vorbei.

Sinn ist für mich Funktionalität, nicht Komfort (kann je nach Argumentation ja auch sein), da kann ich durchaus mit einem Feederstuhl auch Punkten. Du kannst ja nen Sidetray anbauen etc., das ist dann alles in den Stufen dazwischen. Natürlich kannst du auf Geschwindigkeit nicht mit schlechter Organisation mithalten, aber:

Wettkämpfe auf Brassen beispielsweise an normalen Gewässern (Abseits WM/EM wo nach Fischbestand gewählt wird) bedeuten oft einen geringen Takt an Würfen. Zeit und Streß ist selten ein Faktor, sondern Strategie. Da kommen in 4 Stunden oft nur 40 Würfe zusammen. Du kannst aufbauen, was du willst, es ändert an der Ausbeute nichts. Du kannst beispielsweise ohne Rückenlehne besser werfen, der Feederarm (kann fast immer mit Bankstick ersetzt werden) hilft in manchen Szenarien, aber nicht immer. Trotzdem geht es um vielleicht nur 10 Brassen, da muss der Köder immer am Futterplatz sein, wie du sitzt interessiert dann nicht.


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

Ff ich ergebe mich...du hast das Wissen und die Macht.......sollten wir uns in UK NL etc.mal sehen ,geb ich dir ne Cola aus und alles ist gut......

Und ich kann nix dazu wenn unsere deutschen Verbände das Stippen weg haben wollen und darum alles gegen Null fahren....

lg


----------



## gründler (17. Januar 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das hier nicht:  Mit Kiepe, ohne Kiepe dafür aber mit Fußpodest, mit und ohne Anbauteile. Kann mich mal einer aufklären, ich bin schon etwas älter und nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden? Oder ist das hier eine Diskussion nur für eingeweihte?
> 
> Gruß aus Hoope
> Heinz



Der Stippmessenchef versteht nix mehr....und das als alter Stipperhase 

Heinz Heinz....und das obwohl du in einer Schule angefangen hast (schöne Zeit damals) und nun die Messehallen belegst ^^


----------



## Ukel (17. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind doch aber nicht mehr die alten deutschen Meisterschaften im Länderverfahren (bzw. sind das jetzt DASV Veranstaltungen). Es gab ja damals das Kreisfischen etc. über VDSF/DAV, wo du dich erst für die anderen Veranstaltungen (DM) qualifizieren konntest.
> 
> Bei der WM gab es Sichtungsfischen, keine Ahnung wie das mit Browning/Sponsorenregelungen nun getroffen wurde, da spielen deine genannten Kriterien wieder eine Rolle.
> 
> World Championchips Feedern in Africa sind ja auch noch, wie gestaltet sich das?!



Sorry, ich dachte wir schreiben hier über aktuelle Gegebenheiten
Wie sich die Mannschaft für dieses Jahr in Südafrika gefunden hat, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber oft entscheidet der Trainer (PK), wer zur WM fährt. Wenn von den Top-Anglern einer beim Sichtungsfischen mal schlecht abgeschnitten  hat, kann er trotzdem vom Trainer nominiert werden, weil der Trainer ihm vertraut. Und wenn dann noch ein fetter Sponsor dahintersteckt....aber ich will da nicht zu viel spekulieren. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die Nominierungen durchaus unterschiedlich gesehen werden. Sieht man sich die Platzierungen beim Feeder Einzel an, fahren nicht unbedingt die mit den besten Ergebnissen zur WM.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ff ich ergebe mich...du hast das Wissen und die Macht.......sollten wir uns in UK NL etc.mal sehen ,geb ich dir ne Cola aus und alles ist gut......
> 
> Und ich kann nix dazu wenn unsere deutschen Verbände das Stippen weg haben wollen und darum alles gegen Null fahren....
> 
> lg



Es geht nicht um Macht, werde bitte nicht albern. Ich weigere mich anzuerkennen, das ein Kiepe über die Qualität eines Angler entscheiden soll und dazu stehe ich. Wir laufen uns sicherlich irgendwann über den Weg und ich versichere dir, das wir gemütlich ne Cola trinken können. Andere Ansichten müssen ja zwangsläufig keinen kalten "Krieg" auslösen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte wir schreiben hier über aktuelle Gegebenheiten
> Wie sich die Mannschaft für dieses Jahr in Südafrika gefunden hat, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber oft entscheidet der Trainer (PK), wer zur WM fährt. Wenn von den Top-Anglern einer beim Sichtungsfischen mal schlecht abgeschnitten  hat, kann er trotzdem vom Trainer nominiert werden, weil der Trainer ihm vertraut. Und wenn dann noch ein fetter Sponsor dahintersteckt....aber ich will da nicht zu viel spekulieren. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die Nominierungen durchaus unterschiedlich gesehen werden. Sieht man sich die Platzierungen beim Feeder Einzel an, fahren nicht unbedingt die mit den besten Ergebnissen zur WM.



Ist schon richtig, ich hatte die Veranstaltungen im Kopf, wo sich noch über diverse Verfahren qualifiziert wurde. Das ist jetzt aber auch keine 20 Jahre her. Die Diskussion um Trainer und Nominierungen gibt es ja zur Genüge. Da ging es auch um die sinnfreien Sichtungsfischen, weil ohnehin die gleichen Teilnehmer unabhängig der Lage nominiert werden. Claus Müller hatte da auch Öffentlich ordentlich Luft rausgelassen. Ging um Einzelgänge von diversen Personen (GH) und dem Trainer des Teams. Das sind dann aber eben die Dinge, wo die Qualifikationen sauber durchgeführt fehlen. Das war früher halt doch anders.

Kann ich verstehen, wenn bessere Angler (ob Stuhl oder Kiepe HAHA) nicht antreten können, wenn es um Sponsorenpolitik etc. geht. Den Eindruck haben nicht wenige.


----------



## Tricast (17. Januar 2019)

Verstanden habe ich diese UNterhaltung trotzdem nicht. Der eine redet über Äpfel, der andere über Birnen. Wenn ich genau weis was ich will und tue dann habe ich eine Rute dabei und vielleicht noch ein Schächtelchen mit Haken und Blei sowie eine Handvoll Futter. Dafür brauche ich keine Sitzkiepe, egal welcher Art. Möchte ich aber erst am Wasser entscheiden was ich will, z.B. Feedern, Pickern, Matchrute oder Whip dann ist eine Kiepe sinnvoll (ich habe übrigens auch eine) und natürlich auch ein Fußpodest und wenn es nur dafür ist die Handdeichsel zu befestigen.

Übrigens: Susannes Vater hat mal auf eine Frage geantwortet: Fische fängt man nur im Wasser! (Nicht wenn man am Ufer nach seinem Gerödel sucht)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

@FF
Fühlst Du Dich dadurch diskreditiert?

Ich hatte mich eigentlich nur gefragt wie man als Radfahrer (Gebunden am Umkreis) an 150 Wettfischen mit/ gegen Fachleute teilnehmen kann um so die Klappe aufzureissen?
Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl das Du überhaupt nicht in der Szene eingebunden bist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Januar 2019)

@Tricast 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, das eine Kiepe funktionell ihren Sinn erfüllen muss. *Bei vielen Anglern steht eher die Eitelkeit im Vordergrund*. Es gibt Raumstationen mit Stauraum, wo mehr reinpasst als ich in 10 Jahren an Material verbrauche. Selbige Diskussion hast du um ein Fußpodest auch. Wozu braucht man es? Die meisten Angler schleppen es, *weils gut aussieht*. Rein von der Funktion her aber absolut nachrangig, wenn du nicht auf Packwerk sitzt.
> 
> Selbiges wie der Feederarm. Ein Bankstick mit Auflage ist das Gleiche. Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Nur wenn du ihn nicht in den Boden bekommst oder das Ufer gleich auf 2 Meter abwärts geht macht er Sinn. Für mich hat eine Kiepe nur einen Sinn:
> 
> Anbau von Tisch/Box und mobiler Angelkoffer. Mehr nicht. Wozu brauche ich den Rest an einem kleinen Fluss, See oder Teich? In England geht der Trend von "single venue" Anglern auch zu Kiepen ohne Fußpodest. Wozu brauchst eines auf einem Steg aus Holz????!?!?!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> @FF
> Fühlst Du Dich dadurch diskreditiert?
> 
> Ich hatte mich eigentlich nur gefragt wie man als Radfahrer (Gebunden am Umkreis) an 150 Wettfischen mit/ gegen Fachleute teilnehmen kann um so die Klappe aufzureissen?
> Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl das Du überhaupt nicht in der Szene eingebunden bist.



Indem man in ein Auto einsteigt, wenn jemand vor deiner Tür wartet?

Im übrigen habe ich den Zugriff auf die von dir benannte "Szene" alleine schon durch meinen Blog. Der Austausch findet ohne weiteres zu allem im Dialog statt. Recherchiere einfach, wer aus meiner Ecke kommt, dann weisst du vielleicht, wer hier rumturnt. Schau nach, für wen ich Produkte getestet habe, vielleicht geht dir ein Licht auf.

Wenn du mit "Szene" die gleichen 200 Leute auf Facebook meinst, nein, dazu gehöre ich nicht. Ich bin auch kein Wettkampfangler 24/7, das ist richtig. Wo steht das denn? Mein Hobby orientiert sich ans Anglern ohne limitierendes Regelwerk. Du kannst mich gerne anzählen, ich nutze auch beim Feedern eine Futterschleuder. Das ist der Unterschied zur Szene. Ich bin keine Kopie, vielleicht finde ich deswegen soviel Gehör?

Und weil du gerade Heinz (mit dem guten Mann habe ich auch schon telefoniert) meine Beitrag zitierst:

Viele bedeutet nicht Alle. Und ich schrieb dir ja auch, das jede Woche zig Leute ihre Kiepen wieder verkaufen, weil sie es nicht mögen. Man munkelt sogar, das der Rücken ein Grund wegen fehlender Lehne ist und sitze zum Anbauen sperrig sind. Lass gut sein, deine Motive sind mir jedenfalls jetzt klar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Verstanden habe ich diese UNterhaltung trotzdem nicht. Der eine redet über Äpfel, der andere über Birnen. Wenn ich genau weis was ich will und tue dann habe ich eine Rute dabei und vielleicht noch ein Schächtelchen mit Haken und Blei sowie eine Handvoll Futter. Dafür brauche ich keine Sitzkiepe, egal welcher Art. Möchte ich aber erst am Wasser entscheiden was ich will, z.B. Feedern, Pickern, Matchrute oder Whip dann ist eine Kiepe sinnvoll (ich habe übrigens auch eine) und natürlich auch ein Fußpodest und wenn es nur dafür ist die Handdeichsel zu befestigen.
> 
> Übrigens: Susannes Vater hat mal auf eine Frage geantwortet: Fische fängt man nur im Wasser! (Nicht wenn man am Ufer nach seinem Gerödel sucht)



Um was anderes ging es mir eigentlich auch nicht, ich verstehe den Aufriss nicht. Da wird sofort von WM geschrieben und die Elite der Wettkampfwelt zitiert. Etwas albern, ich bin auch ein guter Hundehalter, aber kein Caesar Milan. Who cares?


----------



## Matrix85 (17. Januar 2019)

Mir fällt noch was zum Thema „Sinn einer Sitzkiepe“ ein. 
Im Herbst letzen Jahres nahm ich an einer Veranstaltung Teil , war ein Teilnehmerfeld von ca 60 Angler in 3 Sektoren aufgeteilt. 

Neben mir saß ein Angler , wo ich dachte es muss ein Teamangler eines großen Herstellers sein! 6 Ruten aufgebaut , von Kopf bis Fuß in Teamkleidung und jedes Detail von seiner Hersteller Marke! 

Auf das alles kommt es aber nicht an! Er hat technisch sowas von schlecht geangelt das mir nach 20 Minuten klar war: alles Show. 
Nicht in den klipp geworfen und jeder Wurf gestreut. Immer wieder Bisse verhauen und wenn er mal einen gehakt hatte, dauerte das ewig bis der Fisch im Netz war. 

Fazit : die Ausrüstung sagt garnix über das können aus!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch was zum Thema „Sinn einer Sitzkiepe“ ein.
> Im Herbst letzen Jahres nahm ich an einer Veranstaltung Teil , war ein Teilnehmerfeld von ca 60 Angler in 3 Sektoren aufgeteilt.
> 
> Neben mir saß ein Angler , wo ich dachte es muss ein Teamangler eines großen Herstellers sein! 6 Ruten aufgebaut , von Kopf bis Fuß in Teamkleidung und jedes Detail von seiner Hersteller Marke!
> ...



Du, genau sowas meinte ich auch nur. Schöne Anekdote:

Sensas Teamangler bock alles auf, Kopfrute, Futter, Quirl, Plattform. An einem Parkteich, wo alles freigeschnitten war. Er füttert mit Cup, wirkt sehr Professionell. Neben ihm sitzt jemand auf einem Hocker. Er packt eine 5 Meter Stippe aus, füttert mit Milchbrötchen (!) und kocht ihn ab. Der Sensas Onkel ging nicht mal mehr zum Wiegen. Der war natürlich nen sehr guter Angler, aber seine Entscheidungen waren schlicht falsch. Kein Gerät der Welt hilft, wenn die Fische auf Backwaren durch Entenfütterung eingestellt sind. Da brauchst auch nen Köpfchen für und nicht nur 0815 Copy Paste Taktiken.

Das erlebe ich oft genug. Setze doch mal alle von unserem Ükel an seinen See samt allen Profis. Niemand darf das Gewässer vorher befischen, die Entscheidungen müssen in 4 Stunden getroffen sein. Da hängt das Los dran, der richtige Riecher, ein Instinkt. Was immer vergessen wird, die Ergebnisse der Profis teilen sie auch nur mit, wenn sie ganz oben stehen. Ist der Platz mal im unteren Drittel, gibt es auch keinen FB Post oder Yolo Bericht auf X-Plattformen. Das will scheinbar niemand verstehen, das vieles Marketing ist?

Wettkampfanlger mit Veranstaltungen jedes Wochende brauchen die Ausrüstung unter Garantie, einige Gewässer erfordern es natürlich auch. Aber niemals ist es ein Stellungsmerkmal für Können. Ich habe soviele tolle Menschen kennengelernt, die mich in Grund und Boden gefischt haben und kein einziger kam mir mit solch einer hanebüchenen Diskussion.


----------



## LuckyDuke (17. Januar 2019)

Niemand hat hier geschrieben, das mit einer Sitzkiepe besser gefangen wird als ohne. Das wurde nur von Dir in dieser Diskussion eingestreut. Vermutlich um vom eigenen Thema abzulenken.

Es nervt halt einfach, wenn Du sagst, das bei den meisten Anglern mit Sitzkiepen die Eitelkeit im Vordergrund steht. Das ein Fusspodest nur mitgeschleppt wird, weil's besser aussieht. Das ist einfach Blödsinn, und vermutlich erzählst Du das nur, weil deine Kiepe kein Podest hat. Auch das es keinen Unterschied zu nem Feederstuhl oder ner Kiepe mit Podest gibt ist totaler Blödsinn. Ein direkt an der Kiepe befestigter Feederarm bzw am Feederstuhl wackelt bei jeder Bewegung mit. Das Fusspodest wird auch genutzt, um den Feederarm ruhig zu halten.
Aber für Dich gibt's ja eh keinen Unterschied zu nem Bankstick und nem Feederarm.

Dann Deine Prahlerei mit den 150 Wettfischen... Da Du ja von jedem Fischen hier im Forum und oft auch auf Deiner Website schreibst, frage ich mich, wie Du auf 150 Wettkämpfe kommst. Was ich so mitbekomme, schreibst Du im Jahr maximal von 6-7 Wettfischen. Vereinswettfischen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo vorwurfsvoller Mitmensch,

es ist mir eine Freude dir und deinen unsinnigen Vorwürfen ein letzes Mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits das erste Hegefischen hinter mir. Bis zu 20 im Jahr mache ich. Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie du auf deine Zahlenspiele kommst. Ich habe im Verein alleine 10 Veranstaltungen, bisweilen 5 weitere von anderen Vereinen, sowie 8 weitere offene Teilnahmen. Ich rotiere nach Belieben, weil mich niemand zwingt.

Deine sehr komischen Annahmen sind doch etwas Realitätsfremd. Erstens möchten viele Veranstalter keine öffentliche Berichterstattung, zweitens habe ich regelmäßig im Forum zu Teilnahmen geschrieben. Es ist nicht so leicht im Wettkampf zu Fotografieren und Zeitgleich zu Angeln. Meine Zielgruppe interessiert sich dafür auch nur marginal, weil Hegeangeln ohnehin niemanden vom Ofen vorlockt. Während ein Bericht zu Salz 5000 Besucher generiert, ist ein Matchreport nicht mal 10% dessen Wert. Ich habe die Prioritäten entsprechend letztes Jahr verschoben. Die Berichte habe ich sogar gelöscht, weil Matchangeln für mich kein Bestandteil sein soll, um Menschen wie dich fernzuhalten. Schließlich bereinigt man die Leser durch fehlendes Interesse.

Den Rest schenke ich mir. Ich muss mir um dein Halbwissen keine Gedanken machen. Anbei sende ich dir ein Bild von meinem Fußpodest. Ihr könnt euch beide dann ins Bett legen. Das war für mich auch das letztes Mal eine Teilnahme zu solchen Diskussionen. Diese Kleingeistigkeit blockiert einfach wertvolle Energie.

Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Ein Fusspodest, hab ich an meiner Mosella auch, ist was feines. Besonders am unebenen Rheinufer, oder wenn es recht baatzig hergeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2019)

Ich nicht. Brauch was mit Lehne für meinen Rücken.

Kiepen sind für Kütfischangler.  

duckundwech....


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Brauch was mit Lehne für meinen Rücken.
> 
> Kiepen sind für Kütfischangler.
> 
> duckundwech....


In der "buckeligen Welt" ist es geil, eben zu sitzen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2019)

Drum verstellbare Beine am Stuhl. 

Bucklig wird man vom Sitzen auf ner Kiepe.


----------



## LuckyDuke (17. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Niederländer angeln also auch alle mit Kiepen auf Cups? Träum weiter! Das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man nur die Berichte im Netz studiert, aber selten am Geschehen teilnimmt.



Auch dieses Zitat von Dir ist sehr lustig, Denn genauso wirkst DU gerade, und wohl nicht nur auf mich. Gerne lasse ich mich eines besseren belehren und sehe mir Deine Berichte über von Dir durchgeführte Wettfischen in den Niederlanden an

PS: hab jetzt erst Deine Antwort auf meinen vorherigen Post gelesen. Wahnsinnspensum, nur schade das Du ausgerechnet davon selten schreibst. Aber ansonsten von jeder auf Weizenkorn gefangener Rotfeder. Ich bin jetzt auch raus. Tüdelü


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Drum verstellbare Beine am Stuhl.
> 
> Bucklig wird man vom Sitzen auf ner Kiepe.



Dann hast du noch nicht auf einer sitzkiepe mit Dreh-Klapp Sitz gesessen! Kannst dich zurücklehnen wenn es mal nicht beißt und oder in einem Dreh hinten aus der Kühlbox eine kühles Blondes rausholen ohne einmal aufstehen zu müssen  
Wenn du dir noch ein Katheter legst könntest du problemlos 24 Stunden am Stück angeln ohne einen Buckel zu bekommen


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir noch ein Katheter legst könntest du problemlos 24 Stunden am Stück angeln ohne einen Buckel zu bekommen


Zur Not einfach raushängen lassen und....... ...


Ich bin froh das ich meine habe und möchte Sie nicht missen. 
Vorzüge wurden ja schon hier diskutiert.


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zur Not einfach raushängen lassen und....... ...


Ein weiteres Argument FÜR das Fusspodest. Durch den Gitterrost läuft es prima ab...


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Argument FÜR das Fusspodest. Durch den Gitterrost läuft es prima ab...



 haaahaa und sauber wird er auch noch gleich.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> haaahaa und sauber wird er auch noch gleich.


Hahaha ￼ prima Idee,quasi Multitasking. 
Angeln und gleichzeitig sauber machen.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Argument FÜR das Fusspodest. Durch den Gitterrost läuft es prima ab...


Ab einem gewissen Alter äußerst praktisch


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2019)

Sowieso........


----------



## Papamopps (5. Oktober 2019)

Hab grad sowas vom Nachbarn meiner Eltern bekommen.
Hat Räder und 4 verstellbare Beine.
Ist das eher Sitzkiepe oder Karpfenstuhl?


----------



## Tricast (5. Oktober 2019)

@Papamopps : Das sieht aber mal gut aus und ich tippe auf einen Feeder-Stuhl. Aber grundsätzlich kannst Du aus diesem Stuhl alles Angeln. Ob mit Pose oder Feeder oder mit Karpfen-Tackle. Glückwunsch zu diesem Stuhl.

Heinz


----------



## Papamopps (5. Oktober 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Papamopps : Das sieht aber mal gut aus und ich tippe auf einen Feeder-Stuhl. Aber grundsätzlich kannst Du aus diesem Stuhl alles Angeln. Ob mit Pose oder Feeder oder mit Karpfen-Tackle. Glückwunsch zu diesem Stuhl.
> 
> Heinz



Danke. 
Aber fürs Feedern fehlt noch der Arm oder macht man einfach zwei Ständer? 
Einen direkt  neben dem Stuhl und einen weiter vorne? 
Sodass man direkt zupacken kann?


----------



## Michael.S (5. Oktober 2019)

Da braucht es ja eigentlich nur noch einen Ständer vorne unter und neben dem Sitz ist ja genug Platz um das Rutenende abzulegen


----------



## yukonjack (5. Oktober 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Da braucht es ja eigentlich nur noch einen Ständer vorne unter und neben dem Sitz ist ja genug Platz um das Rutenende abzulegen


Soll ab und zu von Vorteil sein...


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2019)

Von Natur aus immer  sowas..


----------



## Tricast (9. Oktober 2019)

@Papamopps : Kommt darauf an was Du willst. Ich angel fast immer nur mit einer Rute und habe dann das Handteil in der Hand oder auf dem Oberschenkel um schnell reagieren zu können beim Feedern. Wenn Du es nicht so verbissen siehst dann vorne ein Bangstick und am Stuhl eine Auflage für das Handteil.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Papamopps (11. Oktober 2019)

Heute war Probetragen und -sitzen 

Hab dem Sitz Schultergurte spendiert. 





Es gab ca 20 Rotfedern und mein Sohn üverzeugte einer 38er  Barbe


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Oktober 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute war Probetragen und -sitzen
> 
> Hab dem Sitz Schultergurte spendiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 331165
> ...


Petri dir und deinen Sohn,schönes Foto.


----------



## Papamopps (16. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt hat der Stuhl einen Feederarm, eine Schublade, einen demontierbaren Ködertisch und ein klappbare Rutenauflage. 

Ich glaub ich gönne mir dann doch einen Futterschalenhalter mit Wanne.


----------



## Groni (26. August 2022)

Irgendwie hat mich Google in 2022 auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht und ich habe ihn mit Spannung gelesen.
Folgendes möchte ich nochmal für alle, die nach 2022 auch hier landen, festhalten:

*Historie:* Die großen Platformen für Kiepen die danach durch Fußpodeste ersetzt wurden, sind durch die Wettkampfangelei mit der Kopfrute entstanden. Auf einmal war es möglich über dem Wasser zu sitzen. Und wenn man dort 2-3 Meter mehr Reichweite mit der Kopfrute hatte, konnte das oftmals ein entscheidender Vorteil sein. Dieses Argument gilt für mich auch heute noch beim Stippen (nicht beim Federn), ich komme bei uns eigentlich mit 8-10 Metern gut aus und an alle Stellen.
Die Kiepe mit Fußpodest lässt sich *im *Wasser positionieren. Man ist unabhängig von einer geeigneten Stelle für einen Stuhl am Ufer. *Leute!!! ich liebe einfach das Gefühlt über dem Wasser zu sitzen. *Traumhaft, wenn ich durch die Roste unter mir nur Wasser sehe. Denke, dass geht vielen so.
Das Landen eines Fisches ist von einer Kiepe im Wasser zudem imho einfacher.
Für jeden, der nicht nur Sommer- und Schönwetterangler ist, gibt es das schlagende Argument, dass weder die eigenen Füße, noch Taschen, oder sonstiges Tackle im Matsch versinkt. Und man kann bei Bedarf eine (Styropor-)Platte zum Wärmen der Füße auf einer geraden Fläche platzieren.
Die Kiepe ist (je nach Ausbau) als Transportmittel geeignet. Bei mir passt sie in vollem Aufbau in das Auto. Es ist also quasi nur ein Griff in der Garage und ich bin einsatzfertig.
Sie ist nach dem Nivellieren sofort einsatzbereit, alles ist an seinem Platz wie immer
Die Sitzhöhe und der Anstellwinkel der Beine ist immer sofort korrekt. Für alle mit Rückenproblemen ist eine nivellierte Angelplatform Gold wert!!!
Der Zugriff zu allen Teilen ist sehr einfach.
Einen guten Federarm zum Anbauen kann ich mir im Gegensatz zum Bankstick sowohl so platzieren, dass die Rutenspitze kurz über der Wasseroberfläche positioniert ist, als auch bei starker Strömung senkrecht nach oben.
Ich kann ein Rohr-Rutenhalter so an den Beinen positionieren und dauerhaft montiert lassen, dass er quasi als dritte Hand beim Nachfüllen des Feederkorbs, Abhaken eines Fisches, neu Beködern des Topteils, Montieren etc. dient.
Dadurch, dass man über dem Wasser sitzt, sitzt man weiter von Passanten weg. Erst neulich hatte ich die Platform ca. 5-6 Meter vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser platziert. Die Stelle ist von Ausflüglern hoch frequentiert, ich hatte meine Ruhe, trotz einiger Schaulustiger bei den durchaus kapitalen Fängen an diesem Tag. Kein Vollgequatsche 
Auch der Platz nach hinten ist zwangsläufig größer, wenn man im Wasser aufbaut. Das hat ebenfalls Vorteile bei der Angelei mit der Kopfrute, denn man blockiert keine Fuß- oder Radwege. Bzw. kann man ggf. dort ansonsten gar nicht fischen.
Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

Au einer Kiepe mit Plattform sitzt man oft auch höher und hat einen besseren Überblich. Das kann bei manchen Plätzen schon ein vorteil sein. Es gibt aber auch viele Angelplätze, da sitzt man mit einem Stuhl einfach bequemer.


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Dezember 2022)

taurus_ schrieb:


> Au einer Kiepe mit Plattform sitzt man oft auch höher und hat einen besseren Überblich. Das kann bei manchen Plätzen schon ein vorteil sein. Es gibt aber auch viele Angelplätze, da sitzt man mit einem Stuhl einfach bequemer.


Qualitativ besser sitzen geht immer ...z.b. im Fernsehsessel o)
... aber es ist schon richtig wenn ich gut organisiert bin habe ich viele Vorteile mit Kiepe und ggf Plattform


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Qualitativ besser sitzen geht immer ...z.b. im Fernsehsessel o)
> ... aber es ist schon richtig wenn ich gut organisiert bin habe ich viele Vorteile mit Kiepe und ggf Plattform


Vor allem hat man immer alles dabei, was für die spezifische Angelei von relevanz ist. Und man muss nicht immer umpacken. So geht es mir jedenfalls, da ich doch recht breit aufgestellt bin was das Angeln anbelangt.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Wobei das kein Argument ist. Um gut organisiert zu sein, braucht man erstmal nur einen übersichtlichen Behälter - das kann ebenso gut eine Tasche sein, einzelne Boxen oder ein Rucksack. Oder eben eine Kiepe.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wobei das kein Argument ist. Um gut organisiert zu sein, braucht man erstmal nur einen übersichtlichen Behälter - das kann ebenso gut eine Tasche sein, einzelne Boxen oder ein Rucksack.



So sieht es aus.



taurus_ schrieb:


> Vor allem hat man immer alles dabei, was für die spezifische Angelei von relevanz ist. Und man muss nicht immer umpacken.



Und da ist Vorsicht angebracht nur zu schnell endet das im Chaos, ich weiß wovon ich rede, habe selber eine Kiepe



Gruß Frank


----------



## taurus_ (12. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wobei das kein Argument ist. Um gut organisiert zu sein, braucht man erstmal nur einen übersichtlichen Behälter - das kann ebenso gut eine Tasche sein, einzelne Boxen oder ein Rucksack. Oder eben eine Kiepe.


Das stimmt. Ich habe aber eh viele Sachen doppelt und dreifach, von daher macht es für mich Sinn.


----------



## taurus_ (12. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, ok.. Ich mache mich nicht davon frei..


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Dezember 2022)

Mit einen "normalen" Stuhl geht's NUR zum Feedern wenn ich keine schräge Böschung habe ( Bild 1)

Sobald ich aber eine Steinschüttung vor mir habe kommt mein Rive Feederstuhl mit Fusspodest, Ablagen und Feederbox zum Einsatz ( ähnlich wie eine Kiepe), damit alles griffbereit zur Hand ist und nix die Böschung runter rollt


----------

